# Some pictures of my Mustang



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Just dug up some pictures of my Mustang. These are mostly some work in porgress pictures......




A garage full of new body parts waiting to go on. [this is from my old house]


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

The engine compartment pritty much done.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks nice i think... 
I am not that good to see far into the future to see how it will look...

What is it? 70-71 fastback? 


ive always wanted to redo a dodge challenger (my first car at 16)

now that im in my mid life i thought i could have a crisis and redo my youth car...

How long do you think it will take you to get it up and running? 


PS. It may be time to clean that garage!  

sj



:merry:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Paul was there any part of that Mustang that was any good that sure is alot of new parts like pretty much the whole car.
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Paul was there any part of that Mustang that was any good that sure is alot of new parts like pretty much the whole car.
> Jody *



LOL

Well the thing is nothing was REAL bad, but almost all is kinda bad. If I was doing a quicky rebuild it would have been no problem. But I want this to last, so I am doing it right.


As for how long? God knows. Depends on time, and money. And it is a 70 coupe.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Well I did. I moved


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Well I did. I moved  *


That's the best way, when it gets full....move. Kinda of like a car...when the ashtray gets full....sell it!:smiles:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *That's the best way, when it gets full....move. Kinda of like a car...when the ashtray gets full....sell it!:smiles: *



Sell????? You are suposted to SELL a car after you are done with it? I thought you just parked it somewere, and told your self"One of these days, I will get around to rebuilding it"


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

A shot of the rebuilt front suspention. 

MachI disc brakes, 620lb, 1 inch lowerd springs, KYB gas shocks,all new arms, and bushings. I want to convert to rack and pinion stearing, but did not have the cash for it then. We will see how it goes when I start working on it agean.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

My. "at the time" workshop. This is from when my wife removed the windsheld from the car. Oh, and if any of you are of the mind set, taht a woman can't do this type of work, you have never met my wife. She has done most of the dirty work on the car. Scraping the years of gunk, sealer, and undercoating off, and stripping all the paint off.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Sheld came out in one peice, and unbroken.   All the glass made it, AND also surived two moves. Watch me brake it putting it back in.


BTW Leolav, or any restorers out there. Is there any places out there that pollosh glass? The windsheld, wille un cracked, has a LOT of fine scraches in it. A NOS one is almost impossable to get, and I realy don;t trust the fit of a repo one.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

It is amazing where you uncover rust in an old car. This is the a-piller. Did not eaven know it was there till a putty knife fell in wile cleaning up after the windsheld removle.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Here is the heart.

Right now it is a standerd bore, 1973 351w block. When it get's shipped out, it will be .030 over, and decked to zero deck hight. With the heads, and pistons I have, it "should" come out to about 9.5-10 to one compression. [we will see when I test fit everything] I have a Edelbroke performer RPM intake, and cam set going in, with roller rockers. I am shoting for about 400hp.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Here's the heads that are going on. If you know SBF stuff, they are one of the best stock heads. 69 style early 351w heads. They have been milled, big valves instaled, CNC ported, and michined to accept screw in rocker studs. 

I had wanted to go with aftermarket alloy heads, but at the time they were WAY to pricy. Now the prices have come down to almost what I have in these, but what can you do.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

My wife out for a drive.....  :driving: :driving: :driving:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well this is all I got at this time. 

With the Baby, and the new house, the car had been put on hold for the last few years. But it IS all snug in the new garage, and all it's parts are under one roof, so now we just need a little time, and money to start working agean. Hoping to get started on it agean this summer.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Truly nice, Paul --- Thanks so much for sharing ---- Keep it coming!

Andy


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Truly nice, Paul --- Thanks so much for sharing ---- Keep it coming!
> 
> Andy
> *


Well, thats all I have for now. The next thing on my list is to cut out the old quater panels, and replace them, and some of the trunk/inner paniels, so that may be pretty soon.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Paul you done any work on the Stang:question: Were still waiting for some up to date pictures


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Jody, do you search all of the archives looking for people and their old project promises? Maybe we should start a new forum board called "Projects --- Their Progress and the Promises that Jody will haunt you with for years to come" --- 

HAHAHA

J/K jody --- where is my rail iron?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Paul made me do it with what he wrote in tobas lattice thread:lmao: I just couldn't help myself:furious:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Paul made me do it with what he wrote in tobas lattice thread:lmao: I just couldn't help myself:furious: *



LOL I figured that was putting a big target on my back, but figured what the heck. 


Nothing new on the Mustang. Well, other then moving all the parts around when I cleaned the shed.[have not looked yet, is THAT thred being brought up also??  ]

The problem with this one, it that this is one of those "life time" cars. It has been in the famley sence day one, and will not leave it. When I do it, it need to be right. Not a huge hurry, would kinda be nice to have it on the road for my Daughters prom or wedding or something like that, but consitering she is not 2 yet, I have a little time.


----------



## viper8u2 (Sep 17, 2003)

cool,

I keep finding more and more forums.

Nice stang, it will be nice when you get her done. Know what its like, I went thru extensive restoration about 10 years ago. Still not done.










Mike


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice '69. Any details??? 

One of these day, when I am rich[HA!!! ] I would love to have a '70 convertible, and a '70 Boss 302 in the garage with the coupe. Kinda a full set.


----------



## viper8u2 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hi Paul,

Thanks, basically purchased this car when I had a '70 fastback. I was in highschool and couldnt afford to have both. Sold the fastback.

Over the years have did alot to it including new floors.

I took it to a shop and to save money I took off everything I could. I had them strip it to bare metal, anything that could come off, came off. Noticed that one of the rear quarters had some rust repair done a while back. Had them cut a car down in texas and ship it up. repainted, etc.

The original motor was a 302 w/ C4 tranny. It was a '68 302 so it wasnt the original motor. I got the opp to get a 351 cleveland and c6 tranny for free. Dad and myself rebuilt and dropped it in.

Motors got about 8k miles on it. I havent driven the car much in the last 3 years. got some things to do to it (thats another story) 

Anyone see a cooincedence with the house projects and the other fun things suffering?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

OH YA!!!! BIG TIME!!!!

My car fund pretty much stopped dead when we bought the land. Now with the house, AND a baby, it's GONE!!!!!!!


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi
How about a chevy. My friend is selling this one..........you could drive it until the Mustang is done. 
Rodster
cruisin


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I would like the Chevy but THE WIFE would never get rid of this one and one old car is enough.
Rodsterarmy

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=37927>


----------



## viper8u2 (Sep 17, 2003)

Sweet cars,

I have a few more projects to finish, start before I can get more toys. Like the yard, shed, basement, and second garage.

I dont have any room for anything right now.

I have my mind set to get a vette and than move to a viper in the future. Thats like phase 200 and I am on phase 2 right now  

Later,

Mike


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

That is one super nice car Rod.:thumbsup: 

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=37925>


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Yea I like that Chevy. It has a built 454 in it. It is tubbed and from the rear it looks like a steam roller. the side chrome is not real chrome. It was removed and filled. the side trim is airbrushed
and it looks so real you have to touch it to tell it is painted. 
Rodster
PS..Sorry did not mean to hijack the Mustang thread with GM toys. I have some pictures in my laptop of the 67 Pro Street
Mustang I helped put together for Autorama at Cobo hall in Detroit last Feb. It took a trophy and just to get in that show is hard in its self. We did not build it just installd the engine and trans plus convert the car from wet sump to dry sump system. 
If I can find a picture of it I will post it later.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=37934>


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hey Jody
Do you have to have a web host to post a picture like that?
Rodster


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rodster _
> *Hey Jody
> Do you have to have a web host to post a picture like that?
> Rodster *


Like what the chevy:question:


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Yea
The one where it is open like you did the Chevy.

I found some shots of the 67 Mustang but they are not real clear. Here is one.
If I find the better ones I will post one. These were taken at Cobo hall at the Autorama show. This Mustang is an all out race car. It has wheele bars and a parachute. The engine we put in dynoed at 900 HP without the nitrous. It also has two stage nitrous. It belonged to a friend of mine that passed away last summer. He had the new engine getting built when he died. After he died some of his friends and I put the new engine in and got it
running for the show as a memorial to him and his parents. He was only 38 years old and the car meant a lot to him. He had over $100,000 in it. He ounce told me is is good he was single that a wife would not put up spending that kind of money on a car you could not even drive on the road.
Rodster


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Ingersoll
You are going at it the right way. Going right to the bare bones
and not cutting corners. 
Rodster


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

You mean like this 
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=37938>


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Sorry dialupers for sending such a large picture plus it is not good quality.
Rodster
PS..I hope to have a better shot later today.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Jody
You are a show off HA HA. 
Rodster


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Rod i sent you a pm on how to do it.


----------



## viper8u2 (Sep 17, 2003)

Wow,

Thats a swwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet stang.

Who has the car now?

Mike


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi Mike
Two weeks ago his parents took it to a lot that specializes in custom hot rods to sell it on consignment. He said they put it right in the showroom. Sorry the picture does not show the detail.
it is as nice underneath also. I emailed a friend who has better pictures that I will post if he sends them. I think they are trying to get $70,000 out of it but it is very hard to get a fraction of the money back on a car like that. 
He was quite a guy. He was severly burned as a kid and about the only part on him that was not scared bad was his face. He may have had plastic surgery but I never asked him. he had many medical problems and even had to have one leg amputated
3 years ago below the knee. He would have had to have the other one done if he had lived. he held a good job and I never heard him complain. He even went to burn camps for kids to help others. 
Rodster


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i still like rods GTO best...
no offense to you mustang fans


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks John
Our GTO is a clean driver but it is no show car. The 61 Chevy and the 67 Mustang are better in person than our goat.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks Jody
You da man. I can post pictures like I know what I am doing now as long as I don't lose the directions you sent me.
Rodster


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rodster _
> *Thanks John
> Our GTO is a clean driver but it is no show car. The 61 Chevy and the 67 Mustang are better in person than our goat. *


for 70,000$ i think id take an unclean goat anytime...


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi John
The Wife wanted the Goat. we had a 67 we bought one year old in 68. she loved it. About 6 years ago she started going to cruises and wanted another one. I told her no projects. she found this one and we bought it. I have had some repairs but never had to do anything cosmetic to it. I think we paid $9,800 for it. it has its share of flaws but at 20 feet away it looks perfect.
Everybody asks if I wished we had kept the first Goat. I told them that after a few Michigan winters the body was shot. We traded it in on a one year old 69 Bonneville in 1970. The Goat tail lights were ready to fall out because of the rust.
Rodster


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Glad you got the picture posting thing down Rod. Now any picture you see on here all you have to do to put it in you post is right click and copy the address and do the < imgsrc=thing and it well show up. Thats how sj keeps getting his Valentine girl posting all the time

Here you go sj:furious: 
<img src=http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v187/wheely_boy/atkins_diet_gone_bad.jpg>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

she's my lady.... (sung to the kenny rogers song)

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=37104>


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

HA HA
that is a double bagger. One for her and one for you HA HA


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rodster _
> *HA HA
> that is a double bagger. One for her and one for you HA HA *


There isn't enough bags for me


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hey Argee
I looked in your bio and see you were a Journeyman mechanic. I was a Journeyman machine repairman at Pontiac Motors in Pontiac. Your birthday is Aug 17th and mine is aug 18th
but I am 6 years older. 
Rodster


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

OOPS
sorry I attached the wrong picture. I posted the picture of the memorial that they displayed with the car. Here is the car picture.
Rodster
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=38088>


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I tried to delete the memorial post but it says I don't have permission. 
Rodster


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rodster _
> *Hey Argee
> I looked in your bio and see you were a Journeyman mechanic. I was a Journeyman machine repairman at Pontiac Motors in Pontiac. Your birthday is Aug 17th and mine is aug 18th
> but I am 6 years older.
> Rodster *


I came up through ranks at Clark Equipment and later Clarklift...Started with them in '68 and got my journeyman card in '76....left them in '80 for greener pastures.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I have been a shop Rat most of my life. Started in 1963 and retired in 1996.
Rodster


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rodster _
> *Hi John
> The Wife wanted the Goat. we had a 67 we bought one year old in 68. she loved it. About 6 years ago she started going to cruises and wanted another one. I told her no projects. she found this one and we bought it. I have had some repairs but never had to do anything cosmetic to it. I think we paid $9,800 for it. it has its share of flaws but at 20 feet away it looks perfect.
> Everybody asks if I wished we had kept the first Goat. I told them that after a few Michigan winters the body was shot. We traded it in on a one year old 69 Bonneville in 1970. The Goat tail lights were ready to fall out because of the rust.
> Rodster *


 l have a 69 parisienne what did you think of it when you bought it


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Do you mean what did I think of the Bonneville? We needed something bigger to hold the kids. it was a 2 door hardtop and had the big engine. Too tell the truth I really did not like it as it did not handle as good and was way slower than the GTO. 
Rodster


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

DrBailey was asking for pic's of my cars, so just bumping this up.


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Sell????? You are suposted to SELL a car after you are done with it? I thought you just parked it somewere, and told your self"One of these days, I will get around to rebuilding it"  *


I'm with you. Selling a car?? A truck?? Anything with a motor, and maybe wheels?? Really!!!?:dazed:


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Paul ,
Its hard to get em done , like me I work mostly 10 to 14 hours per Day. But its fun , You have helped get me charged back up .
I`m gonna get er done , this winter . I`m going to post some Rods that I`ve finished , and most are gone now. Thanks again ,, Don


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

I still have the Jag and 1940 Chevy coupe


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

This one is a 29 c-Cab replica. I showed it for about 6 years , traded it for a all metal choptop model A.
Coca Cola would use it from time to time , at walmart and the Air show of the Ozarks , for 3 years . The trailer ( that u cant realy see ) is a 1945 coke box , with a cotinnental kit on the rear


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats a nice looking 40 Chey Coupe you have there.:thumbsup: 
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=72588>


----------

